# Lugged Bianchis and their rankings



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

hi all!

I have been jonesing for a celeste lugged Bianchi but am confused by all the different models between all the many years. I read in another post about the '87-'88 catalogue hierarchy rankings where the top Italian-made, Columbus-tubed frames were the Mondiale, then Superleggera, Giro, and Campione d'Italia. The Japanese-made, Ishitawa-tubed frames were the Limited, Brava, and sport SX. 

What about all the others like the Superissima, Trofeo, Stelvio, TSX, Nuovo Alloro, Nuovo Racing, Nuovo etc etc!!! Sheesh, there are a lot of them!! Anyhow, I want to find a nicer, higher-end lugged Bianchi. Anything in Columbus SLX or SL. Did they make them in anything else (I assume Columbus TSX since they had a model called the TSX???) What frames should I be looking for? 

When did they actually start making their steel frames with 130mm rear spacing??? What models are Reparto Corso but made in Asia (was it in Japan or China or Taiwan??)

There seems to be a lot of celeste Bianchis here in Portland. I see them all the time on CL. So help me...help me please!!!! Thanks everyone!!

TJ


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Mid to late 90s the only RC models were the EL/OS (top) and TSX/UL. Both Columbus tubing. 130mm rears started with 8 speed in the early 90s.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Bianchi67 said:


> Mid to late 90s the only RC models were the EL/OS (top) and TSX/UL. Both Columbus tubing. 130mm rears started with 8 speed in the early 90s.


Thanks for the info B67. Do you know where I can find a geometry chart on these older Bianchis? I swear, google is starting to suck as a search engine. Page after page and nothing turns up. I figure that with such a long-standing history and massive following in the sport of cycling, it should be easy to find old, archived charts but no, not the case.

TSX is better than SLX correct?? Any info on the Alloro? I found one in Portland that is a 57 but it may be too big for me. Is the Alloro better than a CDI? 

Do you know how Bianchi sized their older frames? Center of BB to top of TT or center of TT? I wish there was uniformity of sizing. I would need a 54 De Rosa Neo Primato, a 56 Gios Compact Pro, a 55 Tommasini Tecno and a 56 or 57 Colnago Master X-lite!!! 

Basically, I always look for a 55cm +/- 1cm ETT and about 140mm +/- 5mm HT. 73.5 or 74 angle ST angle. Hoping this 57 Alloro has those geo numbers. Thanks again B67!!!


----------

